# AristoCraft SD45 in NP canoe scheme...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I finally got around to posting this on YouTube - I KNOW that somebody on this site was asking me about it, just can't recall who it was, though, sorry.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0pGWgw3jec


Here it is, tootling around on my little track in the sunshine, and yes, I KNOW that there is a wheel on the ground...


Jeff over at Shawmut Car Shops did his usual excellent job again, and replicated the loco to be seen on page 19 of Dale Sanders book 'The Northern Pacific'. I dunno what it is, but it just rang all the bells for me, diesel tho' it may be, and I often look at the photo and imagine that I am there taking it.


A customer of Jeff's saw mine and instantly demanded one just like it - Jeff produced it, but with a different road number, so mine is one of only two in existence. Pretty cool, eh? 
tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Tac, that is a beautiful loco you have there and a good looking layout also. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ken - you are way too kind. The loco is about as good as it gets, THAT much is true, but I'm very aware that my little track is a laff to you guys over there. I'd like to mention that this loco has actually hauled a sixty-five car train, too, and only used 2.5A and 18V to do it. It's one of five of these incredible models, IMO the best that Aristocraft every made. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice paint job, You can be proud it looks Great.

Fred


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

I had a canoe once, it sank.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool looking SD45 but sounds like a GG1 to me. Later RJD


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess so. 

What it sounds like doesn't really matter to me as I'm deef. True, a few of my dismals have got sound in - some dash 9s - but I've never gotten around to putting it in any of my SD45s. 

I have a couple of AccuCraft steamers with Sierra sound installed, but by the time they are loud enough for ME to hear, mrs tac starts complaining about the 'mournful moosie' sound effects, and I really DO have to pay attention to whatever she says, for sure. 

If I wear my amplifying ear protectors I can hear what you mean, though. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

UPDATE VIDEO - made yesterday on main131's layout in beautiful Leicestershire - http://youtu.be/xKlN6Vrm25A 

Thanks for posting that, Sir! Looks especially good with the Challenger overtaking it, too! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

